# 98 200SX SE Transmission Problem



## 98 200SXSE NEO-VVL (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello fellow Nissan enthusiasts! 

I'm a newbie here and this is my first post, I'm glad to be apart of this, and would like help as a newbie please. 

I have a 1998 Nissan 200SX SE, and I bought it about 2 years ago. For quite a while now I've noticed a real difference in the driving. For one the clutch isn't as strong, it doesn't catch like it used to and takes a bit higher revving on hills, doesn't pull hard enough, when i press to the clutch pedal to shift it's hard and at times stiff, and lastly it grinds a bit at third and is hard to get into reverse at times. I don't know if it's the shaft or what, and I don't know if this is simply a clutch problem. And I do remember the person who sold it to me saying it needed a fluid change, I think he said transmission fluid change but I'm not sure. Of course I've been changing it's oil every 3k. Could it be the transmission fluid causing a combination of all of these problems??? SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME!!!:waving::waving:


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you put a new clutch in? Sounds like the clutch and throw out bearing to me


----------



## 98 200SXSE NEO-VVL (Oct 31, 2009)

No. I have not put in a new clutch as of yet:balls:. I don't know how much it would cost but I've heard it could be some where between $400 to near $1000 for parts and labor:lame:. I was wondering if the problem could come from not refilling the tranny fluid, since the owner who I bough the car from said he had the clutch replaced. He may have lied, and maybe it was on the stock clutch as I'm on about 105K now. Do you still think it may be the clutch and throw out bearing??? 

Thanks


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

do you have the GA16DE engine? i've read on several threads that there is no throw-out bearing in the GA transmissions. I'm getting ready to replace my clutch in a couple weeks so i don't know from experience yet. Just saying...so you can take your focus off the throw out bearing
correct me if i'm wrong, guys.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I just read on this link http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/151718-novice-clutch-kit-install-everything-i.html a post by IahH (who currently has 3,333 posts, and has given me only good advice) that you need 2 new throw out bearing clips when doing the clutch replacement, so i guess it does have a T.O.B. Go ahead and disregard that last comment.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

I need a new clutch and I have problems getting into first and reverse sometimes. You just kind of have to let the clutch out a bit to get into gear.


----------

